# Available in the US? (mini-computer)



## ArmorOfGod (May 14, 2009)

http://tbgadserver.com/vodafone/netbook.html?clickref=tbgtemp_netbk_eye_004

Is there anything like that available in the U.S., particularly at that price?

AoG


----------



## Carol (May 14, 2009)

Careful.  This isn't what it seems to be.  This ad isn't an ad for a computer.  Its an ad for a telecommunications company. 

What Vodaphone is saying is that if you got their 40UKP/month cell phone plan and committed to it for 2 years, you'd get a "free" mini laptop.   

The 40UKP/month includes 600 "anytime minutes" and unlimited texts.

Before Vodafone offered that promotion, they were advertising 600 "anytime minutes" and unlimited texts for 20-25 UKP.   

Its essentially a way to raise rates.   Get locked in to a 2 year contract that will charge you double the money for the same service...but they'll throw in a free mini laptop.   The consumer is essentialy paying about 450UKP for a laptop that sells on the street for 299UKP.

That, my friend, is no bargain.

Back to ... is it available.

The Dell that is being advertised is available here.   ASUS also makes a series of mini PCs, some run windows, others linux:

http://www.google.com/products/cata..._catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=9#ps-sellers


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 14, 2009)

I'm old enough that I expected to see a photo of a PDP-11.  That's a 'mini' computer.


----------



## Archangel M (May 14, 2009)

Im on an ASUS EeePC right now. $300.


----------



## clfsean (May 15, 2009)

My wife's ex has an ASUS mini that I help set up for him. It's cool, but I didn't like having to scroll the screen to use it.

A few years back there were some micro minis out that a friend of mine at the Ga Tech College of Computing got to play with. It was much cooler than the ASUS but for the price, just not worth it to me.


----------

